# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  corrie spoilers 21th - 25th March

## Siobhan

Last thread deleted accidentally.. This was posted by Alan 


Here they are 

EP: 7560 Monday 21 March 2011 19:30 â 20:00 

Drunken Becky wreaks havoc after clashing with Liz and Kylie. 
Janice is secretly thrilled as Trevor arrives back in Weatherfield. 
Speculation is rife after Carla and Maria lose Frankâs business. 

*** 

EP: 7561 Monday 21 March 2011 20:30 â 21:00 

Maria makes a deal with the devil to save Underworld. 
Steve nears the end of his tether as Becky and Liz lock horns. 
Trevor cheers up Janice after she outstays her welcome at the Bookiesâ Flat. 

*** 

EP: 7562 Thursday 24 March 2011 20:30 â 21:00 

A familiar face turns up with a proposition for Liz. 
Gail warns Frank about Tracyâs murderous past. 
Is Sally ready to let Jeff stay the night? 

*** 

EP: 7563 Friday 25 March 2011 19:30 â 20:30 

Tyrone seeks revenge after hearing of Kevinâs windfall. 
John returns home from hospital, curious about Fizâs expensive purchases. 
Trevor makes Janice an offer she canât refuse. 

*** 

EP: 7564 Friday 25 March 2011 2030 â 21:00 

Janice says goodbye to Weatherfield in typical Battersby style. 
The Rovers divides into two camps as the Webstersâ fight for Kevinâs fortune. 
Hayley grows concerned after Roy receives a mysterious letter. 				 			  			   		 			 			 			 Last edited by alan45; Today at 12:45.

----------

crystalsea (10-03-2011), LalaGaga (10-03-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

What happened the other thread?

----------


## Perdita

Last thread deleted accidentally..

----------


## alan45

Maria faces a terrible dilemma in Coronation Street later this month as she must decide whether to swallow her pride for the sake of the factory.

As revealed last week, Carla's new recruit will soon put her foot in it when she hears that Frank has cancelled a date with Tracy. Warning the barmaid that she had a lucky escape, Maria explains the details of the frightening encounter she had with Frank at his house.

When Frank hears what Maria has been saying about him, he's furious and declares that he's cancelling the crucial deal which saved Underworld. As a result, a reluctant Carla has to cut the factory workers' hours in order to save cash - leaving everyone reeling.

A guilty Maria tries to make up for her mistake by drumming up new clients for Underworld, but her attempts fail and she soon realises that Frank is still the business's only hope.

As another meeting is arranged with Frank, Maria has to consider whether she's willing to put her personal feelings aside and apologise to him for the good of Underworld…

----------

Dazzle (14-03-2011)

----------


## alan45

Just when Steve and Becky thought that life couldn't get any more complicated, who should unexpectedly walk into the Rovers on Monday but his harridan of a mother, Liz McDonald?
Played by the excellent Beverley Callard, since going off to Spain three months ago, the blonde candyfloss hair has been replaced by a mature, stylish brown cut, but her personality remains the same.

But even somebody as gobby, brassy and formidable as Liz can be gobsmacked. Although her son and his loathed chav wife recently visited her, they've neglected to bring her up to speed with events in their turbulent lives.

Easily done... What's so special about buying a child for 25 grand off Becks's sister Kylie, and convicted killer Tracy being let out of jail and blackmailing them into letting her have Amy as well as a job as 'head barmaid' in the Rovers?

While this story will lead to Liz finally leaving the Street, we can expect fireworks as she clashes with Tracy and Becky, and finds out from Dev and Sunita all the gory details. Like her son being so broke that Big Issue sellers stop him and offer their loose change.

Toxic Tracy certainly takes great pleasure in winding up Liz, particularly by revealing that Amy now lives with her.

But being a promiscuous woman with certain needs, Trace is also distracted by Underworld's new client Frank and sets about seducing him. After his recent attack on Maria that shouldn't be hard.

When he fails to show for a date, though, Maria jeopardises the future of Underworld and incurs Carla's wrath by revealing to an intrigued Tracy that Frank tried to rape her.
Does that bother someone who bludgeoned her last fella to death? Probably not.

----------


## alan45

21st March 7-30

Becky tries her best to work with Liz, but Liz shows her nothing but contempt and continues to point out all of Becky's shortcomings. 

Later, Becky finally snaps and grabbing a bottle of vodka, she storms out. Steve tries to stop her but Becky's on a mission and she's gunning for Kylie…

Meanwhile, when Carla announces to the factory girls that she's reducing their hours, Maria feels guilty and tries to drum up some new business. But as the realisation dawns that Frank is their only hope of saving Underworld, will she be willing to put her personal fears to one side and apologise to Frank? 

Elsewhere, Janice is thrilled when she bumps into Trev; Sally's surprised by Kevin's latest offer when they meet to discuss the divorce; and Carla overhears Janice encouraging the factory girls to go on strike.

8-30

Liz pours her heart out to Fiz, claiming that Becky is ruining Steve's life. Later, Steve placates Liz and persuades her to return to the pub, saying that Becky's sorry for everything. 

However, a drunken Becky is far from sorry and continues to vent at Liz. At the end of his tether, Steve points out to Becky that she's driven away his daughter and now his mother. Will she drive him away too? 

Meanwhile, as Carla and Maria meet with Frank, Maria prepares to swallow her pride and apologise to Frank for the sake of Underworld. But faced with Frank, will she go through with it? 

Elsewhere, Peter and Leanne arrive home to find an unemployed Janice in their flat; Sally feels ready to move on and goes on another date with Jeff; and Trev invites Janice for a drink.


24th March

Becky tries to win Steve round, but he's still angry and worried about Liz. At the same time, Liz has decided it's time to move on and wash her hands of Steve and Becky. 

Calling into the pub to collect her things, Liz tells Steve that Becky is going to ruin his life and she's not staying around to watch. But in a hotel bar, Liz is met by a familiar face who makes her see things in a new light. 

Meanwhile, Gail warns Frank how Tracy murdered her last boyfriend. Tracy's quick to explain that it was self-defence, but she's furious and dishes some revenge out Gail's way. 

Elsewhere, Jeff tries to woo Sally while Sophie's away for the night; and Janice is touched when the factory girls give her some money as a leaving gift.

25th March 7-30


Sally and Jeff are loved up over the breakfast table when Kevin calls round. Kevin's furious to discover that Jeff stayed the night, but Sally points out she's a free agent. Later, Kevin buys a scratch card. He can't believe his eyes when he discovers he's won big and neither can a seething Tyrone. 

As the day continues, Kevin meets Sally at the solicitor's to agree the financial settlement. Kevin asks her one more time to give the marriage another go, but Sally's adamant she wants a divorce. In the dark about Kevin's win, will Sally sign the papers? 

Meanwhile, Jim calls at The Rovers and begs Steve to make up with Liz. But Steve sides with Becky and reckons Liz should return to Spain. In tears after a fruitless meeting with her bank manager, Liz realises there's no way she can buy The Rovers - or can she?

Elsewhere, Trevor informs Janice that he's bought an old camper van to go travelling across Europe, before making a shocking suggestion to her; Anna's disheartened to hear that Social Services have postponed the review meeting about Faye for a third time; and Fiz brings John home from the hospital.

8-30

Roy's unnerved when he receives a letter from his mother telling him his stepfather, who he never got on with, has died.

Meanwhile, Sally and Kevin row in the solicitor's office as she reckons she's entitled to half of his winnings and refuses to sign the papers. As the couple arrive back in the pub at loggerheads, the women take Sally's side and the men take Kevin's. Kevin tells Sally he's fed up of fighting and reckons they should give their marriage another go with the comfort of money. Will Sally be bought? 

Elsewhere, as Trevor prepares to set off on his travels, he shocks Janice by kissing her. Will Janice leave the street on a high? 

Also, Anna and Eddie get news on whether Faye wants to live with them; and John and Fiz enjoy time at home with baby Hope.

----------

Dazzle (19-03-2011)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Becky McDonald tries to kill her half-sister Kylie Turner. 

The mouthy blonde - played by Katherine Kelly - hits the bottle following a row with mother-in-law Liz McDonald (Bev Callard), but lashes out at the wrong target after deciding conniving Kylie (Paula Lane) is the source of all her problems.

Katherine said: "It's the biggest fight scene I've ever done. Becky decides everything that's gone wrong is ultimately Kylie's fault and gives it to her with both barrels. Rage is boiling inside her - she basically tries to kill Kylie."

Becky and Liz come to blows over the fact that Becky and husband Steve (Simon Gregson) gave up his daughter Amy to her real mother Tracy Barlow (Kate Ford) in order to stop the killer revealing they had taken on the care of the barmaid's nephew Max after buying him from Kylie.

Katherine explained: "Liz entirely blames Becky. The fact that she and Steve gave up his daughter to a murderer - Tracy - to save Becky's nephew Max has been the elephant in the room. Liz shows them what they've done in black and white.

"It gets to the point where Becky is either going to break a glass in Liz's face or walk out - so she has to go. Liz has driven her away and pushed to drink, so she gets wasted and reverts to type. Becky just wants to take the edge off everything."

After she then goes to confront Kylie, things take a turn for the worse when she has another fight with Liz and concludes that the only solution is for her and Steve to leave Weatherfield with Max (Harry McDermott) and Amy (Elle Mulvaney) in tow.

Katherine told Inside Soap magazine: "It's dawning on Becky that they will never legally get Amy back without losing Max - it's one or the other.

"Becky's default has always been to run away, but she can't this time - not unless all the people she loves go with her."

(C) BANG Media International

----------


## Brucie

http://channelhopping.onthebox.com/2...=7&gallery=261

Stills from the week's shows, at Onthebox.com

----------


## alan45

This is the moment that tension between Coronation Street sisters Becky McDonald and Kylie Turner reaches boiling point, leading to a vicious catfight.

The latest Weatherfield drama begins after troubled Becky turns to a bottle of vodka for comfort following a massive row with mother-in-law Liz.

While sitting alone on the street, a drunken Becky decides that Kylie is responsible for all of her recent problems and her anger grows.

Storming round to the Platt household, Becky forces her way in - to the surprise of Kylie and her fiancÃ© David, who are enjoying a relaxing time at home.

Becky and Kylie then exchange some vicious insults before the situation descends into an all-out brawl. Will Kylie live to regret the way she has treated Becky?

The scenes will air on Monday, March 21 at 7.30pm on ITV1.

----------

Dazzle (19-03-2011)

----------


## alan45

...

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Katherine Kelly has admitted that she does not expect her character Becky McDonald to ever make peace with half-sister Kylie.

Kylie (Paula Lane) returned to Weatherfield earlier this month when she was revealed as David Platt's new fiancÃ©e, but Becky has failed to give the troublemaker a warm reception following their previous disputes.

Becky bought Kylie's son Max from her late last year, believing that she and husband Steve could give him a better upbringing.

Speaking to Holy Soap, Kelly explained: "They're both very happy with the arrangement, Kylie doesn't want Max and Becky does, so there we are. It's just other people come in the mix and upset that balance I guess, so they'll never be friends again, no."

Kelly also confirmed that Becky will be forced to arrange Kylie and David's wedding reception after Liz agrees to let the twisted pair hold it at the pub.

She said: "They have it in The Rovers because Liz and Becky have fallen out, so despite Becky, Liz has agreed to have it at The Rovers. So Becky is very half-heartedly preparing The Rovers, a sausage roll drops on the floor and she just picks it up and puts it back on the plate, that kind of thing!"

Kylie and David's wedding day will arrive next month.

----------


## alan45

Katherine Kelly has revealed that her forthcoming fight scene with Coronation Street co-star Paula Lane is the biggest she has ever filmed for the soap.

Next week, the actress's fiery character Becky McDonald attacks half-sister Kylie at the Platt household after deciding that the troublemaker is responsible for all of her recent problems.

The explosive scenes come after Becky's issues with her husband Steve, mother-in-law Liz and superbitch Tracy Barlow all begin to take their toll.

Confirming that Becky gets drunk before setting out on a revenge mission, Kelly told Inside Soap: "The people of Weatherfield should be very afraid. She wants someone to blame and heads over to the Platts' to confront Kylie."

She added: "It's the biggest fight scene I've ever done. Becky decides that everything that's gone wrong is ultimately Kylie's fault and gives it to her with both barrels.

"Rage is boiling inside her - she basically tries to kill Kylie."

Kelly recently admitted that she does not expect Becky and Kylie to ever make peace.

----------

